# Medical Marijuana where to start



## snuggles (Apr 11, 2008)

I started learning about what it could do for individuals here:

hxxp://norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=7002

I believe it's a good place to start if you are curious about what MM is being used for, and what kind of results the research is getting. It's pretty cool stuff IMO. And I have noticed it continues to be added to, that is the conditions that they are doing research into is growing. The gov't still swears that MJ has no medical benefit whatsoever and should remain a class I drug, people cocaine has a medical purpose LOL. Let me just say that just cause we read something doesn't mean it's true, but I tend to respect norml.org. They have been around since 1972 I think might be 73, they are very professional, and they have a ton of info for everyone. PLEASE READ IF YOU HAVE THE TIME.

I'm sure everyone knows at least one person with one of these conditions. I  have many family members who have or had cancer, some with MS, and my dad's side is like a diabetics nightmare. I have a grandmother with arthritis, she taught me to garden and she can't even do it anymore. If you care about someone with any of these conditions you owe it to them and yourselves to help. I do not want to preach to anyone but nothing is going to change if we don't start to become knowledgable and start asking questions. People are suffering and there are bigger fish to fry but I choose this path for two reasons...I'm good at MJ and growing in general, I believe the cures lie in nature somewhere, and secondly I have told others I volunteer for Breast cancer events and am a volunteer for all MS events put on by the NMSS here is Philly. MM is like volunteering for a whole slew of dieseases and we are all good at growing it, we have something we can pass on to people who need to grow their meds, though it is illegal where I'm at I can no longer turn my back and pretend it's going to change on it's own.

These people need our help, heck we might need this help one day, some of us already do. Some of us have children and would like a better world for them. Many people have loved ones who can not be with them cause they are in prison for growing something that is part of this earth. It's evil and it's holding us back in many areas. If MM starts to pick up the whole medical system could be turned upside down, I am one of many Americans without health insurance this could start the ball rolling on that. It's social and medicinal not to mention the cash crop that hemp and cannabis is could change many things...many. It could also show the Pharma companies that they really need to rethink what they are trying to accomplish, they do great things already but they also give big bucks to keep it illegal and I believe after anyone reads this they will see that. They are threatened by it, they can't patent it or market it cause it's a plant. No one is saying that they don't have some really effective drugs at least I'm not I'm just saying that they need to learn to share and to let people who believe in holistic or natural medicine do what they are doing.


----------



## lyfr (Apr 11, 2008)

i use it for sleep, pain(takes the edge off),to tolerate idiots, and for fun...medical or not i would use it either way!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Apr 11, 2008)

well said, Snuggles... thought provoking read this morning, that was.


----------



## snuggles (Apr 11, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> well said, Snuggles... thought provoking read this morning, that was.



Yeah I don't know if anyone noticed my new found deepness LOL, if that's what you want to call it. But I had a lot of time to think while I drove to Wisconsin for a funeral, thought about my mom. And recently found out one of my friends with MS was arrested for you know what. He smoked before but come on, he's out now but he's looking at some time and it makes me sick. 

Don't worry I'm not going to go all serious LOL. I just think we all need to look into this and I get a little wound up. Nice to hear from you BTW, hope you finally just made the big decision and went for it.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Apr 11, 2008)

snuggles said:
			
		

> Nice to hear from you BTW, hope you finally just made the big decision and went for it.


 
ya  ... I just thought, " 'ta Hell with it...", and risked it all.

if I'm wrong, I've seriously f 'd up my life for the next several, if not more, years, but...

if I'm right... I can't even describe how good it is for my life - everything I've ever wanted... and then some    

not quite done yet, but very, very soon....


----------

